# Great Bargain - Water cooled IGBT ASB for 3 Phase inverter



## cts_casemod (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IGBT-TRANSISTOR-PACK-1200V-400A-Mod-GEPRUFT-/151432583215?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234215d82f


----------

